# ATMC Aukland Campus



## TonyPalakunnel (Jan 19, 2020)

It will be very helpful to know about a level 7 program at ATMC ( Australian Technical and Management College ) Aukland campus providing a 1-year study with 3 years post-study work visa.

Like to know about the ATMC credibility

Admission procedure

Admission information contact mail id

Other courses in NZ providing a 1-year study with a 3-year post-study work visa.

Tony


----------

